# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 11/18/2016

## Kris

From garnetfrog comes the RP that has critics everywhere saying, Yep. This is a roleplay.



250 years ago an asteroid almost destroyed the earth. Now it's up to you, as a member of the DEC to enter the monster infested dungeons created by this disaster and collect resources for humanity.

You are on a hunter team tasked with clearing the way for the gatherers to come in and collect the precious resources. 

Will you be successful or will you fall?

Dungeon Exploration Corps

----------

